# Fees for 2 ton dump truck



## toymeister (Apr 23, 2001)

Surplus is my main hobby. I stumbled upon a 1978 GMC C6000 two ton with a dumping 14' bed. It had 26k miles and I think I got a deal for 4K. No rust, Georgia truck. While it is a flat bed that tilts (dumps) w/wooden sides vice a true dump truck I expect that it can handle 5 yards of gravel/topsoil/sand at a time.

I checked on local pricing for 21aa gravel for use on my drive. The local guy who sells to DIYs gets 18.00 yd while the local gravel pit gets 7.00 yard. The pit welcomes my business.

The local retailer charges 'only' 30.00 for delivery and he uses a special calculator where 5 yards (90.00) + delivery (30.00) equals 150.00. I think that it would be fairly easy to sell a load at 120.00. This would be a gross profit of 85.00 or ~42.50/hour. Given that this is a hobby and not a business any thoughts on this or any other ways I can turn a buck on this truck when it (and I) would otherwise be idle? I like to quote a Menoite fellow I knew who said "There's no shortage of work for those who work hard".

I'm a big believer in liability insurance, so to me that is a fixed cost. Gas milage with this 350 10spd is 6 - 8 mpg. Even with these cost considerations the numbers look good.


----------



## WALT (Feb 7, 2001)

*U CALL WE HAUL!*

Put an ad in the paper, as a do it all truck!
I think some folks would love to have you come buy and pick up piles of crap they have laying around. If you don't want to clean the actual stuff up, then you could always just advertise to bring the truck to the location and have them (the customer) load the truck and you just haul (and collect $). This would be even better if you had access to a landfill. Alot of people don't have a truck in there household, just cause they don't use it all the time. They just need it sometimes, and look for people like you. 
Alot of people some of the time aint bad, eh? It'll ad up for a "hobby". Good Luck


----------



## Stonehenge (Feb 11, 2000)

It also might be a good idea to scan the area for mom and pop landscape and stone centers. Many times they are too small to have delivery trucks going all the time, and would love to sub out the delivery to you.

Further, if you start getting more stone from the quarry, you'll likely get a better price, and more $$ for you!
Good luck!


----------



## toymeister (Apr 23, 2001)

I had considered the dump idea. This is an area where regional differences come into play. In this particular area dumps are getting quite regulated, but where are they like they used to be?

I plan to pay for the truck mainly by hauling surplus, but there is quite a bit of down time.

My idea is that a 14' tilting flat bed could (with ramps and winch) haul a vehicle when required

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Lanelle (Feb 16, 2000)

The more you do with that truck, the more you will find to do with it. People moving out of houses will also hire a dump truck to get rid of their 'junk'. Also remodeling contractors need someone to haul away the tear-out debris.


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

Hauling stuff people have laying around or job debris seems like a real good idea to me. With the rising cost of roll off dumpsters I'd go for it. You could definitly beat the price on any roll off.
Casey


----------



## toymeister (Apr 23, 2001)

Ok I'm game. What sort of outlet is there for the 'haul away' market? Where does all this broken up concrete and debris go to? Some must go to fill sites others to landfills. The land fills are far enough away that is seems cost prohibitive. How does one go about getting a good dump site? Is this an wanted ad type of find?

Oh, matbe this is a little buyers remorse but how did I do on the price of this unit? The specs were 1978 2 ton one dually axle 10 spd with 26k Miles. Its an old park service truck so I'm sure the milage is right on. Cost 4,000 My main problems will be dry rot but overall my cost is still quite low.


----------



## DIG'EM (Jan 24, 2001)

*hauling*

i dont know where u live but horse barns like saw dust . sawmills give it away and it is lite...


----------



## DRS (Nov 27, 2001)

*concrete*

Well I know In Michigan all broken concrete is dumped at sites were they recrush it at no charge for dumping but also pay you nothing for it.

David


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

i have a 79 chevy c 70...similar truck.........i bought it to haul my mulch in the spring and use it now for contractors tearing out misc. stuff(roofing,trash,new construction) this is a good use because the waste is not hard on the truck 
you may want to stay away from hauling torn out cement it is hard on the truck(the loading)


----------

